# Windows Mobile Continuum Scaling on External Screen



## raghulive (Nov 23, 2016)

Continuum  is the unique feature for windows phone. continuum will scale perfectly  ,when it connected to Monitors with full HD resolution. 
But when you use it for TV , scaling problems will occur. Those who don't have PCs, Continuum will be become wonderful mini PC Experience.

few people ,may know these Registry values when 950/xl devices first inter-op unlocked for continuum scaling.lately made a post for others.

If your device is inter-op unlocked,you can change these registry values for perfect scaling and smooth experience.

below procedure is  "wired continuum " with 950 xl with LCD Full HD local tv
wireless continuum not tested due to lack of Miracast Device,it's also same with another Config id ,if you connect only connect with Miracast ,2nd config id which lengthy, is continuum config id ,next time when you connected.,In wired connection check another lengthy config id (3rd one)came or not.

*Intial Setup :-*
If your Device is unsupported and had Miracast feature Deploy continuum Cabs using the  " Continuum for unsupported devices"
 First open Continuum app and complete setup ,you will see continuum on big screen which is stretched 
go to external settings==> display , grab display slider to top left  as  seen below and restart.







When Continuum establishes Connection. *Configuration ID*  is Created under below path.
*
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/ControlSet001/Control/GraphicsDrivers/Configuration/2nd one(Your Continuum config ID)*
when you connect through one setup it may be  wired or wireless there will be one Config ID will be generated

*For my 950 XL wired connection*
SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\GraphicsDrivers\Configuration\*CMO00110_09_07D9_98+___900015_01_07D8_99^485D46A2EC43A2B39ACB2592A9ED698A\*01\00









for example if you connect through wireless setup ,one config ID generated remeber that like it is for scaling for wireless display scaling or  name it in category with id for wptweaks
then you again connect with wired setup another Config ID is generated   remeber it for scaling for wired display scaling.
Remember id for which it is belongs to like wired or Wireless






if you connect through both wired and wireless setups and you see only one config ID ,look for two "DwmClipBpx.xxxx" registry values in two places.
*
For any Config ID modification is same at all registry values* 
when you go into Config ID then
 go to 01 then 00 







Below 4 values are Responsible for scaling. See above picture

Enter all values through Interop-unlock App,values are in hexagonal
*
1)   DwmClipBpx.bottom
2)   DwmClipBpx.left
3)   DwmClipBpx.right
4)   DwmClipBpx.top
*

 Here.Bottom and right values are resolution of this external display.
Left and top values are Side scaling.

open interop unlock app in Continuum Mode or use wptweaks by importing xml file.

TVs may not have the exact resolution of 1920x1080
it will be something like 1895x1060 as my local tv
first  change the values according to your tv

*DwmClipBpx.bottom  =1062
DwmClipBpx.right   =1895
*
these  bottom,right may inter change Device to device and continuum app(950 vs hp).
still some gaps will be there,then
change other two values . Disconnect the cable and reconnecting to check it perfectly working or not. if is wireless Disconnect and connect.
Changes will appear instantly & Change accordingly
next to change are the 2 values with near values like 


* DwmClipBpx.left =42

 DwmClipBpx.top  =25*


that's all.

if u feel to do some experiment change these values too.

if there some screen flickering  due to sync frequency, where are horizontal or vertical sync values, you can change below 4 values..See above picture


*

1)      HSyncFreq.Numerator
2)     HSyncFreq.Denominator
3).    VSyncFreq.Numerator
4)    VSyncFreq. Denominator*


i tried increase below 2 numerator   values increase  for some better experience .denominators no need to change

*HSyncFreq.Numerator                default 67500000   =   77777777
VSyncFreq.Numerator.                    default         60000 =   99900

*
Tweaking denominator values shakes the screen in my 950,try yours if want to do so.
*For Wptweaks :-*
First Download   continuum-Scaling_tweaks-2

change your Config ID of your Device and properly Name it at "<tweak category="  * According to its type  Like below* for all 6 tweaks (For Example  Wired)







for second Connection(ex wireless config) check whether other ID came or not replace id at path and change  "<tweak category=" accordingly






check values need to enter in hexagonal,change accordingly using calculator app programming mode
use notepad next to add in main tweaks.xml
 add these continuum-tweaks in complete tweaks.xml -: 

If anyone tried on 4K TV suggest values in Reply

you can experience better performance by adjusting display for different external screens
its working perfectly with my tv & watching 4K youtube video  on continuum 
reply your experiences ..
check the attachments


----------



## long_pn (Nov 26, 2016)

I have tried on 640xl with a wireless miracast stick (1920x1080) pluged into a fullHD monitor (1920x1080), but it doesn't work.
There is no ..../01/01 just ..../01/00
Have changed DwmClipBpx.bottom =768 ->1080
                          DwmClipBpx.right =    1280 ->1920
Also tried on both last Config ID's and restart phone
Maybe that only works on 950/XL OR only works with a wired DOCK


----------



## raghulive (Nov 26, 2016)

long_pn said:


> I have tried on 640xl with a wireless miracast stick (1920x1080) pluged into a fullHD monitor (1920x1080), but it doesn't work.
> There is no ..../01/01 just ..../01/00
> Have changed DwmClipBpx.bottom =768 ->1080
> DwmClipBpx.right =    1280 ->1920
> ...

Click to collapse



The OP is updated ,read it thoroughly,follow the step by step, download latest Wp tweaks xml in OP:good:


----------



## long_pn (Nov 26, 2016)

Ok, I realize that my issue is not Scaling but Resolution. It means continuum still fills the fullHD screen but resolution is much lower than 1366x768


----------



## raghulive (Nov 26, 2016)

long_pn said:


> Ok, I realize that my issue is not Scaling but Resolution. It means continuum still fills the fullHD screen but resolution is much lower than 1366x768

Click to collapse



It's also for resolution change, buy in wireless, processor should support, you need to tweak some Power supply registry values too


----------

